# Easiest rout to TWRP from CWM



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, I have decided after a while that I would like to try out TWRP recovery. I am currently on the latest CWM version. What I want is to get rid of anything that has to do with CWM and get the latest version of TWRP as easily as possible. Also anything that I can do to ensure all of my data is in its place and does not get moved to a 0/ partition when I eventually move on to 4.2. I am on a toro running aokp jb m1, Thank you for reading!


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

GooManager in play store will download and install latest version of TWRP. Definitely the easiest way to switch.

As for the /0, that will happen no matter what. The initial problem was that multiple /0 folders would be created. Both CWM and TWRP have been updated to avoid that issue.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Been thinking about doing this as well.
Thanks for the thread.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

abezzilla99 said:


> Hi, I have decided after a while that I would like to try out TWRP recovery. I am currently on the latest CWM version. What I want is to get rid of anything that has to do with CWM and get the latest version of TWRP as easily as possible. Also anything that I can do to ensure all of my data is in its place and does not get moved to a 0/ partition when I eventually move on to 4.2. I am on a toro running aokp jb m1, Thank you for reading!


1. Plug it into your computer in fastboot mode
2. fastboot flash recovery twrp.img


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

(From Device)

Install GooManager.

Open GooManager.

Hit Menu Key.

Choose "Install OpenRecovery" (or something like that, can't really remember what it said for sure...)


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

avlfive said:


> (From Device)
> 
> Install GooManager.
> 
> ...


Before updating to 2.3, I tried doing this coming from TWRP 2.2 and it didn't work. Said "Successfully installed" and when I rebooted into recovery, it was still at the same version. fastboot worked on the first try.


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

JS0724 said:


> GooManager in play store will download and install latest version of TWRP. Definitely the easiest way to switch.
> 
> As for the /0, that will happen no matter what. The initial problem was that multiple /0 folders would be created. Both CWM and TWRP have been updated to avoid that issue.


I have successfully installed twrp through goo manager, now how would I go about getting updates and change logs if possible? Also what exactly will happen with the partition thing when I flash 4.2 is my data just moved to a new one and the other is just empty? My main concern is having wasted space on my SD. Anyways thanks for the help guys so far twrp is awesome.


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

Also to completely get rid of cwm do I just delete the clockwork folder on my SD?


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

abezzilla99 said:


> Also to completely get rid of cwm do I just delete the clockwork folder on my SD?


No, but you can if you want to free up space from the backups. I don't think cwm backups are compatible with TWRP so keep that in mind

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

masully84 said:


> No, but you can if you want to free up space from the backups. I don't think cwm backups are compatible with TWRP so keep that in mind
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


 Is there any other remains from cwm left other than the clockwork folder on my sd? I don't even have any backups at the moment from cwm so I just want cwm completely gone.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

abezzilla99 said:


> I have successfully installed twrp through goo manager, now how would I go about getting updates and change logs if possible? Also what exactly will happen with the partition thing when I flash 4.2 is my data just moved to a new one and the other is just empty? My main concern is having wasted space on my SD. Anyways thanks for the help guys so far twrp is awesome.


Make sure you're on the newest version of TWRP, goo manager is known to hold old versions. The best way to install recoveries is almost never the easiest way. Best way is to keep up with the updates on their site and fastboot em. Deleting CWM folder will delete any of your recovery backups you made with cwm but if you're sticking with TWRP now you can't use them anyway


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

fused2explode said:


> Make sure you're on the newest version of TWRP, goo manager is known to hold old versions. The best way to install recoveries is almost never the easiest way. Best way is to keep up with the updates on their site and fastboot em. Deleting CWM folder will delete any of your recovery backups you made with cwm but if you're sticking with TWRP now you can't use them anyway


 I have 2.3.2.1 and on the twrp website 2.3.2.0 is posted so this appears to be the latest. One last question is, when I move to 4.2 (most likely aokp) will i have to worry about my data being moved or is that only a problem for going back from 4.2 to 4.1 or tablets with multiuser support

Also where is the best place to keep up with TWRP updates? Is there a forum thread somewhere that gets updated regularly or will Goomanager notify me?


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

abezzilla99 said:


> I have 2.3.2.1 and on the twrp website 2.3.2.0 is posted so this appears to be the latest. One last question is, when I move to 4.2 (most likely aokp) will i have to worry about my data being moved or is that only a problem for going back from 4.2 to 4.1 or tablets with multiuser support
> 
> Also where is the best place to keep up with TWRP updates? Is there a forum thread somewhere that gets updated regularly or will Goomanager notify me?


2.3.2.1 is the newest on their website, it just doesn't have a changelog updated... Goo manager should keep it somewhat current. I actually don't run twrp because of its past issues and I need to keep my cwm backups


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

The goomanager app has never informed me of an update for anything but a currently installed rom. That might be a feature in the coming V3 of the app, but I've always manually updated (from the "Install OpenrecoveryScript" menu option) without any issues.

Dees_troy keeps the TWRP threads in the dev forums on xda up to date. The rootzwiki ones aren't maintained but they're usually bumped by someone when a new version is released.


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank You everyone for your help! I am all set. If anyone has any info on 4.2 partition 0/ issue please let me know or direct me to a thread where I could find some info, Thank you all your help is appreciated.


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

abezzilla99 said:


> Thank You everyone for your help! I am all set. If anyone has any info on 4.2 partition 0/ issue please let me know or direct me to a thread where I could find some info, Thank you all your help is appreciated.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36456-42-0-folder-question/

Although I am sure there are 200 other threads as well.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Fastboot. The right way, it takes less than 30 seconds to write

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

as mentioned, get it from their site and fastboot it. else you are likely to not always be flashing the most recent version, which can be a problem with new versions of Android.

the seemingly easiest way can turn out not to be sometimes.


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

andrewjt19 said:


> Fastboot. The right way, it takes less than 30 seconds to write
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 do you know of any guides to learn to use fastboot? I don't know much about it but I have wanted to learn when I get the time.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-how-to-step-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/

This guide includes the download links to get fastboot and the basic commands used for unlocking/flashing radios/stock images and such. Not much to learn.


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

Barf said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...nlock-and-root/
> 
> This guide includes the download links to get fastboot and the basic commands used for unlocking/flashing radios/stock images and such. Not much to learn.


Thanks dude


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Great thread!
Thanks!
-bk


----------

